# Hiking Pics



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What a gorgeous pack of dogs. You got some really good pictures too.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks!  We have lots of fun on our walks! Really nice this time of year when it cool enough to walk for several hours at a time!


----------

